# 29 Palms, Joshua Tree, Yucca Valley Hunting



## pimpin_posey (Mar 10, 2006)

I live in 29 Palms, California. Its near Palms Springs. i was curious if any ppls in this area would like to acompany me hunting. I love to hunt as long as there is day light but no one here likes that. I can usually get mybuddy but he only hunts four bout an hour maybe and gets board so i need some hardcore hunter. Let me know if anyone here can drive here and hunt in the area. If ya live in 29 Palms, Joshua Tree, or Yucca Valley I can come get ya and take ya home if ya give me bout 5 bux for gas. Then we  can hunt all day.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 11, 2006)

I think the hard-core hunters are few and far between(each other).  If your lucky, you'll have a wife or gf that's interested too but they usually are just interested in seeing what you bring back.  I like to catch the stuff instead of buy stuff.  There isn't much of an option if there isn't much to catch in your area though.  It's a rush for me to find something.  I'll walk and look until I'm just too tired to go anymore.  I try to always come back with 'something'.  Even if it's crickets to feed the stuff I have.  We're the minority.  I've shown several people an S. h. castaneiceps.  Most say they would have chased it down and killed it.  Some have said they have killed them.  I've got a story about that but it's too long.  Good luck with that.  Looks like allot of buggers are in Cal.


----------



## pimpin_posey (Mar 11, 2006)

i know the rush. ya spend forever out there and not find anything. then ya find jus sumtin like a lil beetle or pede and ya havea rush of energy to continue. its always a rush then. i wish i had S.H. in my area but apparently all i gots is Poly's.ive tried to find ppl to trade with for wut i want but it never works o well


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 11, 2006)

pimpin_posey said:
			
		

> i know the rush. ya spend forever out there and not find anything. then ya find jus sumtin like a lil beetle or pede and ya havea rush of energy to continue. its always a rush then. i wish i had S.H. in my area but apparently all i gots is Poly's.ive tried to find ppl to trade with for wut i want but it never works o well



i'm a couple hours away

i don't travel much... but bugs are the one thing that can draw me away from the safety and comfort of my burr--- apartment, i mean.

perhaps one day a brother or two and me could make it out there. we could even do a bit of night searching for scorps


----------



## pimpin_posey (Mar 11, 2006)

sounds excellent buddy. prolly be better to wait till this cold weather passes by. then we will do that.


----------

